# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Ubuntu Nail Decals- Guys want any?

## EmmaSystem76chick

Hey ladies! I send out these free Ubuntu key stickers to people who send in self-addressed, stamped envelopes to System76. We have some extras that we don't send out which are white circles with black Ubuntu label. If you guys want any, feel free to send me an envelope with the statement "nail decals" somewhere on the envelope.
Send requests with self-addressed, stamped envelope to
System76 (free nail decals)
1582 S Parker Rd Ste. 310
Denver, Co 80231

If I get enough requests, we can probably try out more colors! Let's promote Ubuntu and show the community that our group is spreading the word!

----------


## elizabeth

Cool, thanks! Dropping my envelope in the mail soon  :Smile:

----------


## HerFlower

That sounds awesome. Now where did I put the envelopes....? Oh wait, I don't have any, lol. Guess I need to go to the store then. Lol.

----------


## fefamorales

oooh do you still have some decals???

----------


## ashams

> oooh do you still have some decals???


Yep, looks like they still have some. Elizabeth posted this today: 
http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2012/03...from-system76/

----------


## marseille

Now that's cute!

----------


## fefamorales

> Yep, looks like they still have some. Elizabeth posted this today: 
> http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2012/03...from-system76/



thanks, but i want to send the envelope from chile how can i sndit with stamps??

----------

